# Laparoscopy recovery



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I had my lap & dye yesterday which went pretty well as far as I understand. I'm recovery (so I was a bit dozy!) the consultant told me my left tube was healthy and clear and my right tube is too now, but it had needed a bit of pressure to get the dye down it and clear it out. The thing is, I've been given two weeks of antibiotics and I'm not sure what they are for really. Does anyone know? I have a weeks worth of metronidazole (3 a day) and two weeks of Doxycycline (2 a day). 

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to offer...
Sally


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi 
If like me it will be to try to prevent infections. Sadly even on ab I managed to get infections. 
Take them and drink lots of water. Good luck.


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

I had my Lap on the 27th May. I was given the same AB and I was told they are to prevent infections. I have been taking mine everyday day with food and a large glass of water and so far so good. I am still uncomfortable but getting better everyday 

So pleased for your results


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies  I have another 5 days of antibiotics and so far I seem to be healing nicely? AF arrived as expected give or take a day which was good but she came with a vengeance! I have just received a letter saying my next appt is in September which seems so long away as by then I will be 39 (scary) and they want to put me on  clomid which will just delay everything even further. Can anyone advise me whether I can speed things up by asking for a private appt and if so, do I do this via the hospital or do I have to ring a specialist clinic?

I know everyone is eager to get things moving but in the three months I'm waiting, I could be doing something useful apart from just hoping the clean out of the lap & dye might help naturally.

x


----------

